# Nose Bleed



## Kermieluvr (Aug 25, 2012)

This morning Buzz and Woody were bickering like they normally do, but settled down quickly. A few minutes later, I notice a little red spot on the food dish and bent down to look in the cage. Woody's nose was gushing blood, I got a rag and wrapped him up while I was blotting his nose until it clotted. It finally stopped bleeding, but I'm still freaked out. I have no clue what happened... Buzz had a little blood on top of his head, so I don't know if he caused it or if Woody hurt himself and Buzz ran over and tried to help him. There was also a little blood on Woody's foot so I don't know if he scratched something in his nare or if he started messing with it after it started bleeding. I called the vets office when they opened and they of course want me to bring him in. The vets office is two hours, I can't take off work, and I can't afford another vet bill at the moment (I've already spent almost $800 in the last two weeks). I brought Woody with me to work (my boss is not very happy with me at the moment) so I could watch him in case it starts bleeding again. It's been almost 2 hours and he seems fine... he sang to me this morning on the way to work. It was sooo cute... I hadn't heard him whistle like that. Normally Buzz does all the whisteling... he's clearly is the one "in charge". He can't stand it when I take Woody out of the cage and starts screaming his head off. I'm sure he's at home now driving my husband crazy. I called the vets office back about an hour ago and I'm waiting for the vet to call me to see if she thinks he really needs to be seen or not. Since the bleeding is stopped... should I take him anyway or just watch him?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You sound like a paranoid new bird owner. 

A nose bleed is a very minor thing; your vet just wants money at this point (and that doesn't make them a bad vet, as all vets are this way these days). Is it bleeding from inside the nares or from the nare itself? I personally would just leave it alone and make sure it doesn't bleed again. You can put cayenne pepper paste on it for pain and inflammation, but this isn't really neccessary.

As far as how it happened..he could've fell and scraped his nose on something, or he could have scratched his nose to aggressively, or they could've fought and the other bird bit his nose. But it seems very minor to me and I would not separate them unless another injury happens soon in the future.


----------



## Kermieluvr (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm paranoid... is it that obvious?  I just don't want anything to happen to them and want to make sure I do everything right...lol. 

The blood was coming from inside the nare and it took a few minutes to finally get it stopped. It scared the daylights out of me. Now that side is clogged with dry blood, tonight I'll take a warm rag and clean him up. I probably should have just left him at home, but I knew my husband wouldn't check on him like I would. I just didn't want to come home to a dead bird if it started bleeding again and wouldn't stop. I'm sure the vet told me to come in so they could charge me for another visit, but I really think $800 in two weeks is more than enough for right now.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If it happens again or if he shows any signs of respiratory problems, I would take him in. If not, then I'd assume it was some kind of accident, and just a minor injury.  You did just have them seen, so it's pretty unlikely that it's illness related.


----------



## Kermieluvr (Aug 25, 2012)

So far so good... the only problem we have now is that his nare is still full of dried blood. I've tried softening it with a warm rag and was hoping he would sneeze so it would come out on it's own but that hasn't happened. I watched the vet clean out their nares when they went for their well bird appointments... but I wouldn't be comfortable sticking a toothpick in his nose to clean it out. I'd be scared he'd move and I would cause more damage than good. I really don't want to upset him by making the two hour drive for the vet to do it or have to pay for another appointment unless I just have to. Any ideas on how to get it out? Will it eventually break apart and come out on it's own? I don't want it to break up and him inhale it either, so what do i do? That side looks kind of swollen, but I don't know if it's caused it's clogged or because of the injury. He seems to be breathing okay through the other side... he's not breathing with his mouth open or anything so I guess he's not having any trouble with it being closed.


----------

